# Anyone getting calls from a 305 area code?



## Escalade14

I have been receiving calls from a phone number with a 305 area code. The number exactly is 305-330-1904. I answer with a hello, they sit there and not say anything. I repeat my hello one more time, no response. I hang up. I try calling the number back, it comes back as being either disconnected or out of service. I google the number, and find numerous websites with complaints about this number urn particular. Many people say it is Comcast, I don't know. I know two things about it: 1. Very annoying as they call once or twice a week, most recently Saturday the 14th. 2. I know I have no outstanding debts with Comcast, so why are they bothering me?

Every time I get a call like this, I wish I had a very loud air horn can that would make these idiots get the hint. Or better yet, flush them down the toilet along with the redskins.


----------



## Railroad

I've gotten one or two - not sure if it's exactly the same number - and added it to the mental list of calls I don't answer.  Caller ID and the answering machine are my friends.


----------



## MadDogMarine

Escalade14 said:


> I have been receiving calls from a phone number with a 305 area code. The number exactly is 305-330-1904. I answer with a hello, they sit there and not say anything. I repeat my hello one more time, no response. I hang up. I try calling the number back, it comes back as being either disconnected or out of service. I google the number, and find numerous websites with complaints about this number urn particular. Many people say it is Comcast, I don't know. I know two things about it: 1. Very annoying as they call once or twice a week, most recently Saturday the 14th. 2. I know I have no outstanding debts with Comcast, so why are they bothering me?
> 
> Every time I get a call like this, I wish I had a very loud air horn can that would make these idiots get the hint. Or better yet, flush them down the toilet along with the redskins.



One thing about these phone calls where no one answers. I was told a few years back by an knowledgeable operator this is characteristic of calling robots. The solicitor is on the phone with a client while the machine continues calling from a list. It can recognize when a live person answers and lights an indicator for the solicitor. letting him/her know they have a live customer on the line. If the solicitor is busy with a good client, he/she doesn't pick up the call and allows it to pass. So it appears to you as a dead line or a harassing phone call. I have been dealing with this very effectively by doing the following.
Most , if not all of these robots, must have an electronic capability to place the called party on the "do not call list". Usually you have to wait for a live person to ask to be placed on the do not call or you have to wait to listen to the entire automated sales pitch to find out what number to hit to be placed on the do not call list. What most people don't realize is these robots are listening to touch tones continually. When I receive this type call I  immediately hit 2,3 7,8,9 touch tones in rapid sequence. Hitting 1 is usually the tone for being connected to a live operator so avoid that one.
The tone to be placed on do not call varies but I didn't want to listen to learn which one.  This method has been so successful there are now several days where these calls don't even ring my phone. The peace and quiet is wonderful.  One way of knowing you got the right tone is the machine will hang up on you immediately, just as it is programmed to do.
Try it.


----------



## czygvtwkr

305 is Miami-Dade County Fl


----------



## Idunno

I have no idea who it is, I get them too.  I don't answer the phone anymore unless I recognize the number.  I don't think it's Comcast because I haven't had anything to do with Comcast...

I don't know if this has anything to do with the calls or not, but I noticed a dramatic increase in spam and odd phone calls the last time I renewed my Norton 360 online vs buying the disc.


----------



## Bavarian

Getting them too on AT&T


----------



## Baja28

Just block the number.


----------

